# Baby tiger encounter



## bradles73au (Apr 22, 2013)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/newshome/16807045/woman-bitten-by-tiger-snake/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 22, 2013)

"She put it in a box for her nephews, but when it bit her on the finger, she realised it was a Tiger snake" 

This statement could go into the dictionary as the new definition of 'stupid'


----------



## saintanger (Apr 22, 2013)

lol, who would admit to poaching native wildlife to the media, but worst of all handle a snake they did not identify till being bitten. 

yep very stupid lady.


----------

